
Hacker News Meetups - throway88989898
https://github.com/antontarasenko/hacker-news-groups
======
dorfsmay
What does an HN meet up do differently than your average other technology meet
up already does?

In my city, Calgary, we have Python, js, datascience, beginner coder and much
more. Most of them you can attend for free, so you can pick and chose what
talk you go to.

What sort of talks/events do HN meetips typically offer?

~~~
kabacha
I'm really confused as well. HN is not really a community and there isn't even
a set subject on this site. People who are interested in Tech news? That would
be an absurdly broad and uninteresting classifier.

~~~
speedplane
The folks on HN seem to be of a generally higher quality than elsewhere on the
internet (e.g., Slashdot). Amazingly, spammers, trolls, and opportunists have
seemed to largely ignore HN so far (knock on wood). I agree an HN meetup would
be broad, but I would hope that it would bring that same higher level of
quality.

Can you imagine a Slashdot meetup? Could potentially work at a combination
circus-firing range-porn addiction support group, all taking place in your
Mom's basement.

~~~
wawhal
High-quality people (as defined by you) still might not have common areas of
interests and hence the question still stands: "What will actually be
talked/presented/discussed in the meetup?"

~~~
speedplane
If the attendees at a conference are high quality, the conference itself will
be high quality, there doesn't need to be a heavy overlap of specific
interests.

If a HN meetup could someway or another uphold that level of quality, it could
be a great conference even if the topics are as varied as deep learning - to
web frameworks - startup culture - to UBI economics.

------
gnicholas
It showed Stanford as one of the cities, but clicking the link displayed the
message "The Meetup Group you're looking for doesn't exist."

It would be a shame if we had to rely on Meetup.com to organize these things.
I've heard complaints from attendees and organizers about the platform/fees.
Ideas for alternative ways to organize?

~~~
all2
openmeet.io is available.

We could spin up a Django or flask site and build a HN style meetup
application.

~~~
mushufasa
I've actually run into what seems like a dozen startups who are, in various
ways, attempting to build a better Meetup.com. The technology doesn't seem to
be the hard part -- it's the business model and mindshare.

Go for it as well if you like, but rest assured that there are already several
talented people already trying to figure this out.

~~~
karmelapple
It’s a social network. As an attendee, by having a meetup.com account, I’m
told about other similar meetups. And it works reasonably well.

If some federated option were to work, there would have to be ways for various
meetups to broadcast their existence, and have these recommendations be
available.

~~~
qnsi
for me it doesn't work that well... There are a lot of dead meetups, with no
meetings littering the search. I also have a hard time following groups I am
interested in. I think meetup sends a lot of emails at start, so meetup mails
land in my spam folder now. Also if a lot of people click "Im interested" I
think there should be a forum enabled, so you can find someone else to
organize the meetup. Now it says "become an organiser" but it's hard to do it
alone IMO.

------
middleclick
So how do these work? I want to propose one for my city (Toronto) but I am not
sure if I can handle the logistics. Or do people just pick a common place to
meet and that's it?

~~~
braythwayt
Reg “raganwald” Braithwaite here.

If you want to organize an HN meetup in Toronto, I can make space available at
the PagerDuty offices, whether it’s for six, or a hundred and six.

Most people call me “reg,” and my work email domain is pagerduty.com.

~~~
braythwayt
p.s. If you get things rolling, let me know early and I’ll tweet about it. Not
sure how many Torontonians follow me, but it wouldn’t hurt to get the word
out...

------
notthingnill
I would be disappointed to discover that the collective intelligence that I
find in HN is not well represented when I speak with any member of the HN
community, so better to continue with my bliss ignorance.

~~~
stcredzero
_I would be disappointed to discover that the collective intelligence that I
find in HN is not well represented when I speak with any member of the HN
community, so better to continue with my bliss ignorance._

I've already seen that the collective intelligence in HN is not necessarily
well represented by any particular commenter. (I may resemble this remark at
times.) In any case, you already have no basis for your ignorance/bliss.

------
rovyko
> Most of the groups use meetup.com

Can anyone suggests free alternatives? I want to set one up for Waterloo,
Canada but don't want to pay for a plan when I'm not sure if an audience
exists.

~~~
pmoriarty
For better or worse, meetup.com has really dominated this space, but I seem to
recall that craigslist used to have a section for community events and
announcements where you could post something about your group. I'm not sure
how many people use it though, and it had a lot of junk in it (though, to be
fair, so does meetup.com).

Another way to go is the old fashioned route of posting physical paper fliers
on telephone poles, or bulletin boards in cafes, universities, and libraries.
It's local, absolutely free, and usually there's so much junk there that
something serious and actually interesting would stand out.

~~~
benatkin
I think the number of people who won't use meetup exceeds the people who won't
use facebook at this point. I despise facebook but it's a necessary evil.
Meetup is just a terribly clunky site I hope I never need to log into ever
again. I go to some meetups that happen to be on meetup, but find the times
elsewhere, or they're a weekly meetup so I already know the time. They may
have dominated the space, but if you use meetup, some will just ignore the
meetup group.

~~~
prepend
Interestingly, meetups are about the only thing I use Facebook now for. It’s
probably the best “bbs” type site from a polish standpoint. Just ignore
everything except the group pages.

------
baxtr
Hmm. I am not sure if I want to meet HN people. Not that I don’t love the
community. But I like the relative anonymity of this page. There is a reason
why we don’t have profile pages with pictures here.

~~~
yardie
Or, instead of posting an opinion on a topic you have no interest in you could
have just moved on to the next submission. Really, what was the point?

~~~
cweagans
Couldn't you have done the same?

------
vinceguidry
Went to check my city (Atlanta) to see if going there would be convenient. Get
greeted by a demand to log in to LinkedIn. Oh well.

~~~
people_not_bots
Yeah I get people want "exclusivity" but at a certain point it feels comical.
How many people are on hackernews on a weekly basis who are specifically
"lurking" to try to get into an "exclusive" hacker event.

~~~
vinceguidry
I think some people just don't realize that LinkedIn adoption isn't universal.

------
mr_spothawk
There's already a pretty good hacker community meeting list, with lots of
folks attending around the world.

[https://www.2600.com/meetings/mtg.html](https://www.2600.com/meetings/mtg.html)

------
nathan_f77
Would be great to meet up with some people in Chiang Mai, Thailand. Let me
know if you want to get a coffee or beer.

I recently started an Indie Hackers meetup [1] in Chiang Mai, and we had our
first meetup a few days ago. Feel free to come along next month if you're
interested in startups and bootstrapping.

[1]
[https://www.facebook.com/groups/indiehackerschiangmai](https://www.facebook.com/groups/indiehackerschiangmai)

------
jumbopapa
Anyone in the Kansas City, MO area interested in doing a meetup?

~~~
mr_spothawk
Consider joining forces

[https://www.2600.com/meetings/mtg.html](https://www.2600.com/meetings/mtg.html)

~~~
jumbopapa
Looks interesting. I'll check it out.

------
davidw
Open invitation for a beer here in Bend, Oregon if anyone stops by.

Although right now... would not be the best time to stop by as we're buried in
something like a meter of snow.

------
armagon
What makes for a good meetup? I've been contemplating starting one in my town,
but it'd seem that having a plan for the meetup would help.

------
mettamage
I don't see Amsterdam. If anyone is interested in co-organizing a meeting with
me there (or attending it), my email is in my profile.

------
jmkni
There must be others in Belfast (Northern Ireland) lurking around here? Should
we get a meetup sorted?

~~~
renholder
We could just have a pint at the local, yeah? =]

------
yardie
I used to attend the Paris meetups. A bit of networking but mostly for the
lectures. The presenter from Mindgeek was particularly memorable.

Recently relocated to the US and building a new network. Anyone interested in
meeting up in the Miami/FLL/WPB area?

~~~
dannycastonguay
WPB yes!

------
keithnz
Be happy to meet with anyone in Auckland, New Zealand

------
aaaronic
The Atlanta one is a LinkedIn URL?! Party foul!

------
b3b0p
What do people do at these meetups?

Nothing for Downtown Minneapolis where I'm at. I might have figure a way to
change that.

~~~
bemmu
I often go to the meetup in Kansai
([http://hnkansai.org/](http://hnkansai.org/)), which rotates between being
hosted in Kobe, Osaka and Kyoto.

The event space is anywhere that allowed us to use their space, usually some
tech company office. We've had some gorgeous night views from a high-rise,
cool atmosphere at the top floor of a hip bar, and admittedly the occasional
small windowless room as well.

It's about 2 hours, starting 19:30 with introductions and two or three talks.
After the talks people just chat with each other. Why are they "HN meetups"?
People here have pretty similar interests, so if you give a talk or chat with
someone about a topic that would interest HN, then it will probably go well at
the meetup too.

Afterwards we often head to some izakaya.

------
eterm
Does anyone know what happened to HNLondon? Or know of other similar sort of
events in London or the wider UK?

~~~
bostik
Went to a couple of their events. Stopped.

The talks were not interesting enough, and the events themselves felt like
glimpses some Twilight Zone universe where an on-stage chair-thrower screams
"Recruiters! Recruiters!"

~~~
dmitri1981
Sorry you had a bad time. However, your description of the event does not
sound like something I have ever organised.

~~~
bostik
It wasn't that I had particularly bad time. After attending two consecutive
events I simply felt it wasn't a good use of time for me.

On _both_ of those occasions the tone of the evening was pretty much "we have
these recruiters over here, and those recruiters over there, go say hi and
please give your email address".

The entire London meetup scene (at least the one I try to frequent) feels like
it's densely populated by recruitment agency staff, to the point where techies
and hackers are driven away ... unless the meetup is consistently
_exceptionally_ good.

------
rmshea
Anyone interested in organizing a meetup in Denver? Email me! ryan [@]
decentraland.org

------
vuln
Looking for a meetup in the 757. If anyone is around this area lets do it!

------
blennon
Anyone around Pasadena, CA interested in a meetup? Santa Monica is...far.

~~~
foxbarrington
We have Santa Monica listed as the location, but we'll try to bounce around
the city. I live on the eastside as well.

------
people_not_bots
Has anyone had any significant success finding valuable networks?

~~~
samebreath
What kind of value are you looking to achieve?

My strategy started by being kind on Twitter in my target community. Those
interactions led me to target conferences to attend, and from there I aimed to
build content with people (side projects on GitHub or podcasts) which have
added up to something of value. I now feel good about my extended network
without being internet famous to really any degree, which works for me. What's
your goal?

------
londons_explore
London is currently dead. Volunteers to restart it?

------
ravedave5
Anyone interested in setting this up for Minneapolis?

------
adamnemecek
Anyone in Orange County wants to meet up sometime?

~~~
mindcrime
CA, or NC? If the latter, I'm in...

~~~
adamnemecek
The former.

------
hartator
Anyone interested for Austin?

ping me: julien __at__ serpapi.com

------
fhe
just want to get a sense: any hacker newsers living in Beijing? if enough of
us, I'll organize a Beijing meetup.

~~~
erohead
I'll be there june-sept and game for some huoguo

------
zby
Warsaw, Poland anyone?

~~~
danek_szy
I'd definitely go if there was one. ;)

------
eric_khun
anyone in taipei?

